# Water



## rlm__ (Jan 2, 2021)

OK, I'm doing this just for fun and as an attempt at a conversation starter.  I just received an inquiry on this one and I normally just say its not for sale.

So what do you think?  Water is arguably the world's most important resource.  Where would you price this domain for an end-user sale?

Rob


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 3, 2021)

Possible uses....

Water Sports

Next...


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 3, 2021)

$xxx,xxx min

Bottle water 

Next...


----------



## Nafti (Jan 3, 2021)

Obviously many end users for this one. Perrier, Fiji, and Dasani (Coco-cola) comes to mind.

Low to mid xxx,xxx.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 3, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Obviously many end users for this one. Perrier, Fiji, and Dasani (Coco-cola) comes to mind.



I don't know - the online world's not built like that anymore and I still think it comes down to a company that somehow uses "water" in its name, either as a brand or a secondary term. 

It would be a great brand for a Canadian non-profit or charity related to water usage, supply and/or cleanliness, but they're notoriously cheap, even though they pay their executives private corp CEO-level salaries.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 3, 2021)

The .org is the Matt Damon/Gary White initiative for getting people clean water and sanitization.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 3, 2021)

The guy who contacted me yesterday wants if for charity purposes, says he wants to give back by helping Indigenous/First Nations get access to clean water.  It's hard not to be skeptical about motivations, what's in it for him?  I can only assume its the corporate CEO-level salary, which he says is his background.

I said it would take a 6-figure offer just to open negotiations, and his response was:

_That domain would be ideal... but I know the economics of securing it._

I suppose that's more encouraging than a $50 offer.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 3, 2021)

$X,XXX,XXX

NRCAN... Natural Resources Canada

Next ...


----------



## domains (Jan 4, 2021)

water, air, two things that are priceless.

I just looked up water.com and see what they're doing.

Such a huge commodity that everyone needs, also could be a name of a totally unrelated product or service.  Such an easy word to remember and spell.

After just a couple minutes thinking, I'd have a hard time selling for under $500k if you aren't a motivated seller.


----------



## domains (Jan 4, 2021)

helping out the First Nations water situation is a noble cause, but they don't need a domain like this to do that.  Something like FNwater.ca would be fine or a number of other hand regs anyone could think of.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 4, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> helping out the First Nations water situation is a noble cause, but they don't need a domain like this to do that.  Something like FNwater.ca would be fine or a number of other hand regs anyone could think of.



I'm not sure I agree.  Using Water says this is a Canadian problem.  Using FNwater says its a First Nations problem.  If they expect to raise money, they need to portray this as a Canadian problem otherwise they're not going to get very far.

Now I think that there are fundamental problems between First Nations and Canada and that the current water problem is probably a direct function of that dysfunction.  But that is a much bigger/deeper discussion.


----------



## domains (Jan 4, 2021)

Fair point, I'm kind of assuming that they wouldn't pay near the top price for a domain like this, so should probably just register something that's available and describes what they are doing.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 4, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Now I think that there are fundamental problems between First Nations and Canada and that the current water problem is probably a direct function of that dysfunction.



That's the downside of self-government where there are few, if any, checks and balances on how those billions of tax payer dollars are spent.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 4, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> Fair point, I'm kind of assuming that they wouldn't pay near the top price for a domain like this, so should probably just register something that's available and describes what they are doing.



To do what they need to do, they're gonna need hundreds of millions of dollars.  I've read that the average registered Canadian charity CEO salary is 6-figures.  Add staff to do actual work, directors, board members, marketing, web development, etc...  So I think any serious charity can afford to pay me too.  Of course i doubt they actually will, but it is possible.


----------



## domains (Jan 4, 2021)

Wouldn’t this be something the government would handle, not a charity?  I don’t think people would donate to a charity for this when it’s the government and tax dollars that should be fixing it.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 5, 2021)

You'd think so. I don't know the politics of it, but apparently its not getting done.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 5, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> You'd think so. I don't know the politics of it, but apparently its not getting done.



Paying for it and getting it done are two totally different things under First Nations self government.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 26, 2021)

Was looking for someone to service my pool and came across:

H2O.ca


Thought of you when I saw that site


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 27, 2021)

pools.ca is developed by n49 or is it, you have to get past the security certificate warning

pool.ca - has an opening bid of $4,000 USD on godaddy










All nice water related domains  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## aactive (Jul 27, 2021)

If the project really is for clean water for First Nations, then I think cleanwater.ca would be a more appropriate domain and certainly more affordable. In terms of water.ca, I think it could be used by corporate Canada in many ways and would signal at least a lower six-figure price.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424690756615393282
[notify]rlm[/notify]

Probably a fair amount to be made in donations or ads if you do something similar


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 2, 2022)

aactive said:


> If the project really is for clean water for First Nations, then I think cleanwater.ca would be a more appropriate domain and certainly more affordable. In terms of water.ca, I think it could be used by corporate Canada in many ways and would signal at least a lower six-figure price.



First, I miss you @aactive 

Something came up for me and yes I have to agree with @rlm that water.ca is an incredible domain.

Also like aactive said cleanwater or drinkingwater.ca are also gold mines.

If you look at domains all over the world water.anything with prefixes and suffixes are being snapped up like crazy.

If you find any available it might be wise to register them.


----------

